# So depressed so so sad............



## Sad Girl (Jan 31, 2010)

I know i must leave him, i did it before and i know i am strong enough to do it again. It's just killing me knowing that i have to move back in with my mom & dad and we just dont get along but i have too. 

And here is what lead to this decision i know that has to be made: Me & my husband have been married for 13 yrs now and back in 06 i finally got the balls to leave him i was shocked but i finally left after many years of abuse both mind and physical it was horrible sometimes i would have to hide from family & friends for at least 2 weeks to let the bruises fade, busted lip, black eyes etc. I know, why did i stay with him so long right? But after many years of that i left him and i did it, i made it all by myself with no help from him with our 5 kids no child support nothing, not 1 damn penny for 2 1/2 yrs i did it all by myself i paid my rent, truck, my bills, bought groceries and still had enough to buy my kids all the nessities and luxuries they needed and wanted i had a great job. I filed for divorce but he never signed so whatever then everything changed my kids said something to me that broke my heart. My 11 yr old @ that time (he is 12 now) told me that when he would go 2 church with his aunt & uncle he & his little brother who was 7 would pray & ask for prayers that their daddy & mommy would get back together so we could all be happy......god what could i do so after several months of thinking this through i told myself that i had to stop thinking about myself & put my children in front & to put their needs ahead of my own & so i did..so last march 2009 i got back with my husband and things were great for a couple of weeks in october things started to get real bad and yes, he has already hit me twice again, he tells me that i am a discustin ***** and he looks at me up & down and tells me that he hopes i leave soon.. It hurts me so much when he says that to me but if i can hold on for another couple of weeks we filed our taxes and he has promised to give me half which is 6,000.00 just for me & our kids, he is keeping only 3000.00 who cares right but its breakin my heart cause i know the only ones that are gonna be hurt in this are our kids..... God give me strentgh.... I plan on moving in with my mom & dad but they dont know yet i just hope that i can find a job soon my truck is paid off which is a big help and no help from that s.o.b. But i know my life and our kids are gonna be so much happier right???? Am i making the right decision here? Or am i being selfish again? Someone please help me and give me some advice...

What would you do????????


----------



## sweetpee (Jan 5, 2010)

Please after reading your story I must say I am not here to judge like some would but you need to love yourself and with that I mean enough to get out of that marriage normally I wouldn't tell another to leave there spouse but you are going thru somethan I seen happen to a friend. Nothen can come from a life with abuse but death. I seen this happen to someone close to me so please it is tuff ye we never want to go backwards but we do need to go forward and never let anyone put you in that situation again think of your life and how much better is will be for you mand the children please. There is hope you just have to reach for it and know it is there.


----------



## Enough!!! (Feb 1, 2010)

Are you serious?
Your story has just made me look at my own situation... I will stop complaining now.
Your scumbag of a husband is nothing but a low life ****. No matter what has happened, you do not deserve this in any way shape or form. You are strong enough to do it alone. And your babies will be a damn sight better off without that wank in your life.
We are women.. hear us roar!
Pack your ****, and get your tooshy out, before he seriously hurts you. You are selfish if you stay.
You will find love.. the right kind of love. 

Best of luck!


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jan 25, 2010)

One reason my H and I have separated was physical abuse. It's nice to wake up in the morning and not see cuts and bruises.
You really need to get away from him-nobody deserves this kind of treatment. And the kids will be better off as well without having to grow up seeing this.
I wish you all the best.


----------

